# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  *معلومات اقتصادية *(معنى .. غسيل الاموال .. و تبيض الاموال ؟)  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## (عدي)

*معنى .. غسيل الاموال .. و تبيض الاموال ؟   اصطلاحان جديدان في عالم الاقتصاد، ولهما مدلولان متقاربان، يختلفان في منطوقهما، ويلتقيان في مفهومها.   
وقبل أن نأتي على توضيح كل واحد منهما، يقتضينا البحث أن نأتي إلى التطورات التي ظهرت في عالم الاقتصاد، بعد هذه الضخامة من الرساميل التي تضيق بها الخزائن وتقفز عن مستوى الحسابات.   لقد ظهر الفساد في عالم الاقتصاد، وأخذ أشكالاً متعددة وأساليب متنوعة من التزييف والاختلاس والسرقة والمتاجرة بالمخدرات والرقيق الأبيض والمتاجرة بالبغاء والرشاوى، فكثرت الأرصدة المشبوهة في دنيا المال والمحرمة حسب قوانينهم؛ منها ما يسمى الأموال القذرة، والأموال المحرمة وهكذا. 
 بحيث يصعب إدخالها إلى البنوك ووضعها في حسابات سرية وبأسماء نظيفة.  1) غسيل الأموال:  إن شيوع المخدرات، وانتشارها، والتهافت على تناولها جعل منها سوقاً رائجة، تدر أرباحاً خيالية، وهي وإن كانت تعتمد على مغامرات تقوم بها مافيات متخصصة إلاّ أنها أخيراً تستقر في أسواق معينة لتباع بالقطاعي (المفرق) ليسهل تناولها يومياً من قبل المدمنين عليها.  فأصبح لها أسواق خاصة موصوفة للزبائن فقط. فيجري بيعها يومياً قطعاً متفرقة، وهذا يستلزم أن تتناولها الأيدي البائعة والمشترية قطعاً صغيرة مستخرجة من أغلفتها، وعندئذٍ يكون لها روائح معينة تلصق بأيدي بائعيها كما تلتصق هذه الروائح تلقائياً بالأموال المدفوعة ثمناً لها، وما إن يأتي آخر النهار إلا وهناك كميات كبيرة من الورق النقدي، وكلها لها روائح معروفة، فلا يستطيع أصحابها إرسالها إلى البنوك وهي على هذا الحال، فيقومون بعملية غسيل لها وتنظيفها من هذه الروائح حتى لا ينكشف سرها.   أما عملية الغسيل هذه فتكون بوسائل معروفة لديهم لا تؤثر على هذه الأوراق النقدية.  فإما أن يكون الغسيل بعملية تبخير، أو ببعض المواد المزيلة لروائحها ولا تؤثر عليها. وعندئذٍ وفي أواخر الدوام يدفعونها إلى حساباتهم في البنوك دون أية شبهة تطالهم. فهو في حقيقته غسيل بمعنى الكلمة، ولكن بوسائل معينة مخصصة لهذا الغرض، هذا هو واقع غسيل الأموال من حيث دلالة منطوق الكلمة.  هذا في بدايات استعمال هذا الاصطلاح (غسيل الأموال) أي إزالة الروائح القذرة عن هذه الأموال حتى لا يتعرف على مصدرها ويشتبه في أنها ناتجة عن مصادر المخدرات ونحوها. ثم تطور (غسيل الأموال) ليصبح مدلوله يعني استعمال وسائل مالية وحيل خادعة لإضفاء الشرعية والقانونية على هذه الأموال المكتسبة من مصادر قذرة غير مشروعة.  وهكذا أصبح (غسيل الأموال) بمعنى (تبييض الأموال) وصار الاصطلاحان بمعنى واحد.   2) تبييض الأموال:  إن كلمة غسيل الأموال وكلمة تبييض الأموال يلتقيان في دلالة مفهومهما. وهذا يعني استخدام حيل ووسائل وأساليب للتصرف في أموال مكتسبة بطرق غير مشروعة، وغير قانونية، لإضفاء الشرعية والقانونية عليها.   
وهذا يشمل الأموال المكتسبة من الرشوة والاختلاسات والغش التجاري وتزوير النقود، ومكافآت أنشطة الجاسوسية.  هذه الظاهرة الخبيثة هي ولا شك إحدى ثمار العولمة الاقتصادية التي يروج لها الغرب. فاصطلاح غسيل الأموال، وتبييض الأموال اصطلاح عصري وهو بديل للاقتصاد الخفي أو الاقتصاديات السوداء أو اقتصاديات الظل.  
وهو كسب الأموال من مصادر غير مشروعة، وأحياناً يتم خلط هذه الأموال الحرام بأموال أخرى حلال،واستثمارها في أنشطة مباحة شرعاً وقانوناً لإخفاء مصدرها الحرام والخروج من المساءلة القانونية، بعد تضليل الجهات الأمنية والرقابية. فمن الأساليب التي يجري على أساسها غسيل هذه الأموال غير المشروعة التي يتم تحصيلها من عمليات السرقة وتسهيل الدعارة والرشوة وتهريب المخدرات وتهريب البشر والمتاجرة بالأطفال، ونوادي القمار أن يقوم أصحاب الأموال غير المشروعة هذه بإيداعها في بنوك أو تحويلها بين البنوك لدمجها مع الأموال المشروعة، وإخفاء مصادرها الأصلية.   
وقد يتم تحويل هذه الأموال من البنوك الداخلية إلى بنوك عالمية لها فروع كثيرة في العالم. ثم تقوم البنوك الخارجية نفسها بعملية تحويل أخرى للأموال عبر فروعها المختلفة، وبعد ذلك يقوم أصحابها بسحب أموالهم من البنوك لشراء الأراضي، أو المساهمة في شركات عابرة القارات.  والدول التي ينتشر فيها الفساد بكثرة تكوّن بؤراً يكثر فيها غسيل الأموال  وتتقدمها روسيا.  
وأشهر قضية غسيل أموال كان بطلها زوج ابنة الرئيس الروسي يلتسن.  حيث أشارت التقارير الاقتصادية إلى أنه قام بسرقة حوالي عشرة مليارات دولار من القروض الدولية الممنوحة لروسيا، وقام بغسلها في بنك أوف نيويورك الأميركي. وكشفت التحقيقات أن البنك الأميركي قام بتحويل هذه الأموال المسروقة إلى عشرات البنوك في العالم ومن بينها بنوك في روسيا.   الإحصاءات والتقارير الاقتصادية تؤكد أن ظاهرة غسيل الأموال تتصاعد بشكل مخيف خاصة في ظل العولمة الاقتصادية وشيوع التجارة الإلكترونية ـ الغسيل الإلكتروني يتم في دقائق أو ثوانٍ معدودة من أجل الإسراع في إخفاء هذه العمليات الإجرامية ـ  وقد قدر خبراء الاقتصاد المبالغ المالية التي يتم غسلها سنوياً بترليون دولار، وهو ما يعادل 15? من إجمالي قيمة التجارة العالمية.   ويقول خبراء اقتصاديون: إن البنوك السويسرية بها ما يتراوح بين ترليون وترليوني دولار من الأموال التي جاءت من مصادر محرمة.    وذكر تقرير الأمم المتحدة مؤخراً أن سويسرا تحتل مرتبة متقدمة في الدول التي تستقبل الأموال المغسولة، والتي تصل إلى (750) مليون دولار سنوياً.    
وتتقاسم بقية الكمية كل من لوكسمبورغ وإمارة موناكو والنمسا وجمهورية التشيك وأخيراً (إسرائيل).  كما يشير صندوق النقد الدولي إلى أن (تايلاند) تتصدر قائمة من 68 دولة يتم فيها الغسيل الإلكتروني على نطاق واسع.   إن ظاهرة تنامي الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر، وحرية حركة الأموال بين كافة الدول المتقدمة والنامية، وظاهرة التوسع في المضاربات المالية من خلال البورصات، ليجعل عملية غسيل الأموال تنمو وتتكاثر، ويجعل الكثير من البنوك تتسابق لتأخذ من هذه الظاهرة القذرة ما أمكن بالمراوغات والمخادعات، والالتفاف على القوانين أو أية إجراءات إدارية، وغالباً ما تتستر هذه العمليات وراء أسماء كبيرة لشركات أو مستثمرين. 
وكثيراً ما تتم مثل هذه العمليات في إندونيسيا وماليزيا وغيرهما من البلدان الإسلامية.   إن مصطلح غسيل الأموال الذي ظهر على الساحة الاقتصادية الآن، وتفاقم بعد الحرب الباردة يعني القيام بتصرفات مالية مشروعة لمال اكتسب بطرق غير مشروعة، عن طريق استخدامه ولمرات عديدة، وفي جهات مختلفة، وبأساليب عدة وفي وقت قصير، عن طريق إيداعه كا قلنا سابقاً في بنوك خارجية، وإدخاله بطريقة مشروعة إلى البلاد، أو تدويره في شراء العقارات ثم رهنها والاقتراض بضمانها، أو تداوله في البورصات المحلية والعالمية، أو إنشاء شركات وهمية، وإثبات مروره باسمها.  وذلك كله من أجل محاولة إخفاء المصدر غير المشروع للأموال، وتضليل أجهزة الأمن والرقابة للإفلات من العقوبات.  وهكذا: فإن مصادر الأموال القذرة والمحرمة كثيرة منها:  المخدرات زراعةً وصناعةً وبيعاً، الدعارة، وتجارة الرقيق، والتهرب من الرسوم والضرائب، والرشوة، والعمولات الخفية، والتربح من الوظيفة، ومن استغلال المناصب ومن التجسس والسرقات، والاختلاس والابتزاز، ومن الغش التجاري، والاتجار بالسلع الفاسدة والمحرمة، ومن التزوير في النقود والمستندات والوثائق والماركات والعلامات التجارية،ومن المقامرات في أسواق البضاعة والمال العالمية ومن المعاملات الوهمية.  وقد أظهرت المناقشات أن حجم تجارة غسيل الأموال يتراوح حالياً وفقاً لإحصائيات صندوق النقد الدولي ما بين (950) مليار دولار و(1.5) ترليون دولار.   كما كشفت التقارير أن حجم الدخل المتحقق من تجارة المخدرات في العالم يصل إلى نحو (688) مليار دولار أميركي وأن (150) مليار دولار من هذه العمليات تحدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية و(5) مليارات في بريطانيا و(33) مليار في دول أوروبا و (500) مليار في بقية دول العالم.   وأخيراً: إذا غاب عامل تقوى الله، وترك التقيد بالحلال والحرام، وانفصل العمل عن الصلة بالله حين القيام به، ووضع الحساب في اليوم الآخر جانباً، وأصبح المال غاية لذاته، فلسوف تكون جميع المعاملات المالية والتجارية، ويكون القائمون عليها جميعاً يحاولون التحايل على القوانين والتستر عنها، وتصبح ظاهرة غسيل الأموال لا يتوانى عنها إلاّ من أقعدتهم قلة الحيلة فقط.   لا تنسونا باحدى دعواتكم الصالحة 
اخوكم: عدي*

----------


## تاكايا

احسن الله اليك 
معلومات جميلة استمتعت بقراتها

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى عدى على الموضوع الجميل وانت خلاص كدا وضعت نفس عند نقطه اللاعوده يعنى عاوزين كل كام يوم كدا كام مصطلح اقتصادى نوضحهم باسلوبك الجميل ان شاء الله فى انتظارك فى قادم المواعيد والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## بريق النور

*احسن الله اليك 
معلومات جميلة استمتعت بقراتها 
وننتظر منك المزيد من المواضيع القيمة .. 
ودمت بخير*

----------


## abo ali 21

موضوع قيم وطرح جميل  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## cut guy

ربنا يرزقنى ويرزقك ويرزق المسلمين اجمعين من الحلال الطيب المبارك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## markov

ممتاز جدا .. ربنا يباركك. لذا تجد النظام القائم الروسي الحالي وقد وافق وتعهد عام الفين عند استلامه للحكم على عدم فتح الملفات الفاسده للنظام الراحل ليلتسين وبطانيته و عدم المساس به وبافراد عائلته مقابل استلام الحكم دون عوائق.

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

شكراً جزيلأً ( عدي ) :: 
فعلاً " لكل أمر حقـُر أو عـظـُم علم وفن " !!! 
بارك الله فيك :: معلومة مبسطة ، مركزة ، واضحة ، وتنسيق مبدع  :Regular Smile:  
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## يورو2006

:Good:  :Good:

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

موضوع قيم 
بارك الله فيك اخي عدي

----------


## أسامه عبده

. موضوع قيِّم ، وقلم يستحق الإحترام   بارك الله فيك ، وننتظر المزيد

----------


## ابوعادل

بارك الله بك  
ومعلومات وافيه

----------


## (عدي)

> احسن الله اليك 
> معلومات جميلة استمتعت بقراتها

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى عدى على الموضوع الجميل وانت خلاص كدا وضعت نفس عند نقطه اللاعوده يعنى عاوزين كل كام يوم كدا كام مصطلح اقتصادى نوضحهم باسلوبك الجميل ان شاء الله فى انتظارك فى قادم المواعيد والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  

> *احسن الله اليك 
> معلومات جميلة استمتعت بقراتها 
> وننتظر منك المزيد من المواضيع القيمة .. 
> ودمت بخير*

  

> موضوع قيم وطرح جميل  
> جزاك الله خيرا

  

> ربنا يرزقنى ويرزقك ويرزق المسلمين اجمعين من الحلال الطيب المبارك
> جزاك الله خيرا

  

> ممتاز جدا .. ربنا يباركك. لذا تجد النظام القائم الروسي الحالي وقد وافق وتعهد عام الفين عند استلامه للحكم على عدم فتح الملفات الفاسده للنظام الراحل ليلتسين وبطانيته و عدم المساس به وبافراد عائلته مقابل استلام الحكم دون عوائق.

  

> شكراً جزيلأً ( عدي ) :: 
> فعلاً " لكل أمر حقـُر أو عـظـُم علم وفن " !!! 
> بارك الله فيك :: معلومة مبسطة ، مركزة ، واضحة ، وتنسيق مبدع  
> ولكم تقديري
> [email protected][email protected]!

  

> 

  

> موضوع قيم 
> بارك الله فيك اخي عدي

  

> . موضوع قيِّم ، وقلم يستحق الإحترام   بارك الله فيك ، وننتظر المزيد

  

> بارك الله بك  
> ومعلومات وافيه

 والله اسعدتموني جدا بردودكم الطيبة على قلبي ،، بارك الله فيكم جميعا ورزقني واياكم الجنة  :Asvc:

----------


## omar123

موضوع طريف بصفة عمومية ولكن تنقصه الكثير من المعلومات المهمة مثل ماذا يقصد أخينا عدى بالعولمة , هل
هى التعاون بين الدول أو إقامة شبكات المعلومات اللتى تربط بينها و البنوك و المؤسسات المالية و الروابط الأخرى
العديدة , أم ماذا؟؟؟ و لم يذكر لنا الأخ عدى أيضاً بعض القوانين الدولية أو المحلية فى الدول اللتى تكافح هذه الظاهرة المالية الجديدة كما قال , أيضاً لم يذكر كمية الأموال اللتى من المسموح إدخالها أو إخراجها من حدود
الدول عبر الموانىء والمطارات أو حتى إلكترونياً (وهذا يختلف كثيراً) , ومن المعروف أنه فى بعض الدول العربية
المنغلقة على نفسها لظروف معينة كسوريا على سبيل المثال ليس من المسموح أن تتخطى حدود الدولة إلا بمبلغ
نقدى ضئيل جداً (وكذلك إلكترونياً فى حدود علمى) أما فى الأردن مثلاً أو مصر ومعظم دول الخليج فيمكنك أن تخرج
أو تدخل من المطار حاملاً مئات الألوف من الدولارات وهى ليست مجرمة ولكنها محددة أيضاً بمبالغ معينة وفى 
الولايات المتحدة أيضاً و دول أوروبية أخرى يحددون المبلغ اللذى يمكن أن تدخل أو تخرج به من حدود الدولة وإن
كان أعلى بكثير من بعض الدول العربية. 
                                                ودى واحترامى

----------


## Misho Elmasri

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمه .. افدتنى فعلا يا عدى   تسلم ايدك يا غااالى

----------


## (عدي)

> موضوع طريف بصفة عمومية ولكن تنقصه الكثير من المعلومات المهمة مثل ماذا يقصد أخينا عدى بالعولمة , هل
> هى التعاون بين الدول أو إقامة شبكات المعلومات اللتى تربط بينها و البنوك و المؤسسات المالية و الروابط الأخرى
> العديدة , أم ماذا؟؟؟ و لم يذكر لنا الأخ عدى أيضاً بعض القوانين الدولية أو المحلية فى الدول اللتى تكافح هذه الظاهرة المالية الجديدة كما قال , أيضاً لم يذكر كمية الأموال اللتى من المسموح إدخالها أو إخراجها من حدود
> الدول عبر الموانىء والمطارات أو حتى إلكترونياً (وهذا يختلف كثيراً) , ومن المعروف أنه فى بعض الدول العربية
> المنغلقة على نفسها لظروف معينة كسوريا على سبيل المثال ليس من المسموح أن تتخطى حدود الدولة إلا بمبلغ
> نقدى ضئيل جداً (وكذلك إلكترونياً فى حدود علمى) أما فى الأردن مثلاً أو مصر ومعظم دول الخليج فيمكنك أن تخرج
> أو تدخل من المطار حاملاً مئات الألوف من الدولارات وهى ليست مجرمة ولكنها محددة أيضاً بمبالغ معينة وفى 
> الولايات المتحدة أيضاً و دول أوروبية أخرى يحددون المبلغ اللذى يمكن أن تدخل أو تخرج به من حدود الدولة وإن
> كان أعلى بكثير من بعض الدول العربية. 
>                                                 ودى واحترامى

 شرفت الموضوع اخي الكريم ، واتمنى ان تقوم انت باضافة اي معلومات تراها مهمة في هذا السياق   

> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمه .. افدتنى فعلا يا عدى   تسلم ايدك يا غااالى

 اهلا حبيب قلبي يا محمد
هيك 1-1
سداد دين  :Inlove:

----------


## AL-FARIS

الله يعطيك العافية فعلاً استمتعت كثيييييييييراً بالقراءة   خاصة أني في تخصص يهمني هذا الأمر   يعطيك ألف عافية اخوي   وتسلم لي على اسمك الرائع  فاسم عدي يعجبني كثيراً    :Regular Smile:  ودي وتقديري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## (عدي)

> الله يعطيك العافية فعلاً استمتعت كثيييييييييراً بالقراءة   خاصة أني في تخصص يهمني هذا الأمر   يعطيك ألف عافية اخوي   وتسلم لي على اسمك الرائع  فاسم عدي يعجبني كثيراً    ودي وتقديري

 بارك الله فيك اخي الفارس ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
وشكرا لك على كلماتك الجميلة  :Inlove:  
ودمت بخير

----------

